# Mosque in dire need of service upgrade



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Need I say more?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

That may be an Orthodox church-see the cross on the roof. But, yes,  I think it just might need a bit of electrical upgradeing!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'll be right over! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobbyj (Jan 22, 2007)

That building might actually a stick of dynamite and a do over!:laughing:


----------



## DeepOne (Jan 23, 2007)

As judged by text that is advertisment of cable plant.
That that like : previously, than say "will yes be a Light", God were necessary wire


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

DeepOne said:


> As judged by text that is advertisment of cable plant.
> That that like : previously, than say "will yes be a Light", God were necessary wire


So you can read that Deep One?
please elaborate.......It says "will yes be a light"?
I imagine you can read it because being literate in only 1 language in Europe means your uneducated, whereas here it means you went to public schools. :laughing: 

Thanks, -Joe


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

My daughter spent 2 weeks in China. She knows I take a lot of pictures, so she took some electrical pictures for me of China'a great work. The wiring over there has yet to start meeting some of the standards we see here, as a matter of fact I give them some credit. I wonder how they would know which conductor does what. Maybe I will post some.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Pierre Belarge said:


> My daughter spent 2 weeks in China. She knows I take a lot of pictures, so she took some electrical pictures for me of China'a great work. ... Maybe I will post some.


That would be awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

Yes, please post some pictures.


----------



## DeepOne (Jan 23, 2007)

Joe Momma


> It says "will yes be a light"?


Indeed, as i found now "And God said, Let there be light: and there was light."
problems of the double translation...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

DeepOne said:


> Joe Momma
> 
> Indeed, as i found now "And God said, Let there be light: and there was light."
> problems of the double translation...


Thanks for that translation.

That is funny. A church or a power station? Looks like both.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

So what language is it written in?

Looks similar to the gibberish from the movie Borat


----------



## DeepOne (Jan 23, 2007)

I think, our and your translation was made with latin. It's a first step.
Probably, more simply whole translate this as "Before God made light, he need wire". 
As you see i am not good interpreter.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

How many lanuages do you speak Deep One?

I speak English well, and can say perhaps 50 words in Spanish.


----------



## DeepOne (Jan 23, 2007)

Speak? Only one. Read English. Twelve years ago heard course Latin, when learned in pharmaceutical educational institution. But has already forgotten it for lack of need .


----------



## Joules Vern (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey that is my house in Ohio, how did you get that picture? That is coad hear in OHIA


----------

